# Gourami with what looks like Ick...



## healynn (Dec 16, 2006)

I thought that it would be a little easier to help if you could see what I'mk talking about so I inserted a couple pictures. The white spots I'm talking about are right in front of the gils. 

I have a 55 gallon freshwater tank that has been set up for going on 5 months now. I have 7 guppies, 1 orange lyretail molly, 1 dalmation lyretails molly, 2 cory cats, 2 zebra danios, 2 neon blue gouramis, 2 sharks(Iforget what they're called), 2 common plecos, and 6 black phantom tetras. I tested all of the levels in the tank when I noticed it and they were all normal. I did my last partial water change 2 days ago. 

What would be the best thing to do?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

The pictures aren't very clear, but from what I can see, that does not look like ick. How do the other fish look?
What kind of sharks are in the tank? Do you have any decorations at the surface like floating plants or tall plants that reach the surface?
From what I see in the pictures, the fish looks like it's been badly beaten up by something... and the most likely places would be either sharks or the other gourami, fighting for territory maybe?
Can you get any clearer pictures of this fish? Without better pics and more info, there's not much anyone can do or advise you.


----------



## healynn (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't remember the name if the sharks, but they are black with prange tails. I just got the gourami 3 days ago, the newest addition to my tank and he was already a little tattered when I bought him. All of my other fish are just fine, I checked them all out and it seems to just be the one. Here are some more pictures...


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

From the new pics I can say for sure that what you're dealing with is not ick. I can't be sure what it is, as I have no idea what your water params are (the words "fine" and "perfect" still tell me nothing), the size of your tank, your feeding and maintenance schedules, filtration type, how long the tank has been set up, the amount of decorations throughout the tank, etc etc. The more information you provide the faster and better I can help. For water params I will need to know ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH levels. Temp? Anything, including salt that you add or have added to the tank... and how much, when, how often, etc etc. will help a lot.
What I'm seeing in the pics looks like an injury, or possibly irritation to the gills. Is this on both sides of the fish or just one? There's a lot to weed out to properly diagnose this, bear with me and I'll do all I can.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Let me know if either of these links is a pic of the sharks in your tank please:
http://www.tropicalresources.net/ph...mages/profile_pics/fish_profiles_bicolor1.jpg

http://www.greenparktropical.com/Fish/images/shark/Rainbow Shark.jpg

Also, how many of each fish are in the tank, can you please make a list?


----------



## healynn (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a 55 gallon freshwater tank that has been set up for going on 5 months now.

7 guppies
1 orange lyretail molly
1 dalmation lyretail molly
2 cory cats
2 zebra danios
2 neon blue gouramis
2 sharks like in the second picture you linked to
2 common plecos 
6 black phantom tetras.

I tested the water and these were my results.

pH 7.5, Ammonia 0, Nitrate 30ppm, Nitrite between 0.5ppm.

I feed them twice a day and change 20% of the water once a week. I also add 4 tsp of aquarium salt when I change the water. The filter I have is an aqua-tech 30-55. I have a 300 watt heater and the current temp of the tank is 78 degrees.

I hope this helps at least a little!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

This appears to be a bacterial infection, and I notice a sore on the side of the fish, also. The med you will want to use is called FuraZone Green. It's put out by DynaPet, or Fungus Guard by Jungle Pets. Check with your LFS, they should have in stock or available to them at least one of these. If they try to offer you a comparable substitute, the ingredients you'll want to look for on the label are nitrofurazone and furazolodone. The medication should have BOTH of those names to be of any help to you. Treat as directed, be sure to remove any carbon from the filter during treatment and to end any treatment with a water change of about 25% and returning carbon to the filter. Some plants can be sensitive to these meds, if you keep live plants let me know and I'll see if I can find other med options for you.
Keep me posted, please.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

But why do you add aquarium salt?:squint: If you have done this long term, surely the fish's nervous system will be damaged. We have a debate about the use of salt last week and it is best not to add salt unless you really need it.
Nitrites at detectable level can kill your fish. Small partial water changes done daily can rectify your problem. 
How did you acclimate your gourami? I would stop using salt if I were you.


----------



## healynn (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you for all of your advice! I will go to my LFS tomorrow and see if they have the suggested medication. And to answer Blues question, I use salt because it helps when it comes to infections from what I've been told. But, I will change the water again tomorrow and see what happens without it! :lol:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

healynn said:


> Thank you for all of your advice! I will go to my LFS tomorrow and see if they have the suggested medication. And to answer Blues question, I use salt because it helps when it comes to infections from what I've been told. But, I will change the water again tomorrow and see what happens without it! :lol:


There's nothing wrong with not using salt at all. IMO, it's best to use salt only when your fish have health problems. Do not use salt long-term. Most of your fish will not tolerate salt long-term like the cories.


----------



## healynn (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, and to bettebaby I do have some live plants in my aquarium, is that going to be a problem with the medication?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

healynn said:


> Oh, and to bettebaby I do have some live plants in my aquarium, is that going to be a problem with the medication?


Depends on your plants. What are your plants? Pictures will also help.


----------



## healynn (Dec 16, 2006)

I have 2 bacopa plants in my tank and I was going to buy more tomorrow. (different plants of course not sure what kind yet though.)


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

The plants may or may not have issues with the meds. Bacopa is picky. I would say if you only have 2 in there, don't buy any more plants until after the treatment. Treatment will only last less than a week. Then, do your water change, put carbon back into the filter, and wait 48 - 72 hrs more before adding new plants. By then it should be safe.
If you wish to save the plants you have now, I would suggest removing them from the tank during treatment. So long as they stay wet and get light, a few days out of the tank and they should be just fine. I'm not one for uprooting plants, but in this instance, because of the fish in the tank, the choices for meds is quite specific.
As for the salt issue... 4 tbsp in a 55 gallon is not going to have any medicinal value to your fish. I'm with Blue on that issue, I'd stop the salt. Gouramis can be sensitive to heavy levels of salt, and for a 55 gallon tank used as medicine, you would need about 1 cup of salt, and marine salt... not standard aquarium salt. Your safest bet is to use one of the meds I named, and skip the salt. Your small dose of aquarium salt will likely cause more harm than good over time, especially for the dwarf gouramis.
Hope this helps. If you need anything else, let me know.


----------

